# Broken new flight feather



## elga (Aug 27, 2016)

Teebo is currently in the process of his first moult. It makes him change his mood rapidly: he can be relaxed and fluffed for a bit and then crazy jumping and screaming around and fighting with Umi. He is loosing a quite a bit of feathers daily.

This morning I opened the cage and found a flight feather from his wing. First I was not worried, but then I noticed that his clipped wings miss one long feather, which just grew few days ago. I guess he broke it yesterday while jumping around and trying to fly. There was no blood on his wing, but seems a bit on the feather.

I am wondering, if this feather will grow back soon? Will that bother him to miss one flight feather? Any suggestions? Please see the pictures attached.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you checked to determine if the feather quill is still protruding from Teebo's wing?

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/225601-information-blood-feathers.html

If so, it's best to remove it so he doesn't try to do so himself.

After the quill is removed, Teebo's body will take some time to grow a replacement feather. He'll be just fine. :hug:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Teebo may need to bathe more often when moulting a light misting of tepid water can be beneficial or offering some wet lettuce leaves to roll around on. Also offering some egg and biscuit mix to help grow in healthy new feathers .:yellow face 2:


----------



## elga (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you FaeryBee for your prompt reply!
No, I didnt do anything with him so far, I only took him out in the morning to see if this feather was the new one as I saw only one long feather sticking out of his wing. I will check if the quil is still there and will remove it asap following the instruction in the link you gave me.

Thank you!



FaeryBee said:


> *Have you checked to determine if the feather quill is still protruding from Teebo's wing?
> 
> http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/225601-information-blood-feathers.html
> 
> ...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure to update after doing so.

Best wishes! :hug:*


----------



## elga (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you Pretty boy for your suggestion! 
I offer a plate with water and carrot leaves in it daily to my budgies. Teebo is not a big fan of bathing or being misted on. I offer fresh veggies like carrot, carrot leaves and broccoli daily, but so far they didnt really like to eat carrot. What I noticed, is that both Teebo and Umi (he is just started his first moult) are eating quite a bit of grit and iodine block. I add eggfood mix for moulting birds in their seed mix, not really sure they eat it.



Pretty boy said:


> Teebo may need to bathe more often when moulting a light misting of tepid water can be beneficial or offering some wet lettuce leaves to roll around on. Also offering some egg and biscuit mix to help grow in healthy new feathers .:yellow face 2:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies do not need "grit".

A cuttlebone, mineral block and/or manu clay rose are sufficient.

Please review these threads:

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/86185-grit-should-you-offer-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/103925-truth-about-grit.html*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, as FaeryBee has advised please remove the grit from the cage budgies have a crop they do not need to have grit to help break down the food.
The lettuce leaves are placed on the bottom of the cage wet lots of budgies like to roll and rub on these to help with itchiness.


----------



## elga (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you FaeryBee for your links, I have read them before. I am not sure if I should remove it, as both my budgies have been treated with medication that may had an impact on their digestion. I received some instructions from my avian vet regarding diet to follow and things like cheese and yoghurt were in it together with grit. I know budgies are lactose intolerant so I do not give it to them, but I am quite puzzled with this suggestions. I will remove grit after we finish with the treatment.



FaeryBee said:


> *Budgies do not need "grit".
> 
> A cuttlebone, mineral block and/or manu clay rose are sufficient.
> 
> ...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I can not believe an avian vet would advise this treatment to you? 
Grit can cause a budgie to have digestive problems as the grit can get lodged in the digestive tract or crop. This can be very dangerous. I find it incredulous a Avian vet would advise you to give a Budgie grit, cheese, and Yoghurt.
If this was my vet I would be getting a second opinion and seriously think about changing to another for any future problems.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is the grit you are currently giving them pure oystershell grit?

If so, the vet is having you give it to them for the added calcium and you can easily substitute calci-boost for the grit.

Calciboost from The Bird Care Company for Calcium Deficiencies 1

Yogurt in very small amounts is okay because digest because processing has already broken down some of the lactose.
However, there are many other healthy foods I would choose rather than yogurt. 
*


----------



## elga (Aug 27, 2016)

A lot of budgies do like to roll in them, but this is not my case. The only greens they accept are the carrot leaves, they love eating them and occasionally roll in them. I have them placed everywhere slightly wet, and in addition also a plate with bit of water and the same leaves there too. They like bathing not more than once a week, sometimes even less than that. Hopefully they will learn to enjoy it more often!



Pretty boy said:


> Yes, as FaeryBee has advised please remove the grit from the cage budgies have a crop they do not need to have grit to help break down the food.
> The lettuce leaves are placed on the bottom of the cage wet lots of budgies like to roll and rub on these to help with itchiness.


I had similar feeling in the beginnig, but after a thorough research I found out that this is the best clinic in Amsterdam for birds. And even people from other cities come there to bring their parakeets and parrots.



Pretty boy said:


> I can not believe an avian vet would advise this treatment to you?
> Grit can cause a budgie to have digestive problems as the grit can get lodged in the digestive tract or crop. This can be very dangerous. I find it incredulous a Avian vet would advise you to give a Budgie grit, cheese, and Yoghurt.
> If this was my vet I would be getting a second opinion and seriously think about changing to another for any future problems.


Budgies are treated in a luxurious way, I have been offering them so many healthy food daily for several months. I noticed they only like to nibble carrot leaves, broccoli and sometimes carrot which should be served in a very particular way. So I stick with that and offer daily, plus offering a mix of other food which I just throw away without them even touching it. Nevertheless I keep offering it but not on daily basis. I used to sprout different seeds and boil buckweat and other porridges, but stopped due to the medication being scared of bacterias. I hope for full recovery of my budgies in a week and will be happy to continue spoiling them! 



FaeryBee said:


> *Is the grit you are currently giving them pure oystershell grit?
> 
> If so, the vet is having you give it to them for the added calcium and you can easily substitute calci-boost for the grit.
> 
> ...


----------



## elga (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your support and suggestions! I will keep you updated about Teebo's blood feather and quil removal.


----------

